# Schnelle Messung



## Nordischerjung (11 September 2011)

Moin,

ich benötige mal eure Ideen.
Folgendes ist vorhanden mit einer 314C-2DP:

Ein Extruder fördert eine Strang, direkt am Auslass der Düse ist ein Messer, das auf einer Scheibe montiert ist und von einem Servo angetrieben wird.
Der Extruder soll so bei 12m/min fördern, dabei sollen Stücke von 28mm geschnitten werden. So weit geht es auch, nur die Masse wird irgendwann etwas fester oder auch mal weicher je nach Umgebungstemperatur. Dadurch kommt es zu Geschwindigkeitsschwankungen am Auslass der Düse und die Stücke werden unterschiedlich. Wie könnte ich nun den Strang in der Länge vermessen, damit ich den Extruder nachregeln kann? Mir würde zB jedes 20. Stück vermessen reichen, da nicht alle Stücke untershiedlich sind, sondern erst nach einer Zeit werden die Stücke unterschiedlich zu den ersten usw.
Ich muss die Messung direkt nach der Düse machen, da die Stücke sich auf dem Band etwas verdrehen können und schon würde die tatsächliche Länge nicht mehr stimmen.
Eine Idee wäre, eine in einem festen Abstand angebaute Lichtschranke - Messer gibt Signal, dass es vor der Düese ist - Zeit wird gestartet bis Stück an Lichtschranke angekommen ist. Dann weiß ich die Zeit und kann mir die Länge ausrechnen. Nur bei 12m/min und Stücke von 28mm wäre die Zeit 140ms. Bei 30mm wären es 150ms. Wie bekommt man diese Zeitmessung genau hin? Geht es überhaupt mit meiner CPU? Oder hättet ihr ne andere Idee? Die Stücke sollten schon so +/- max 2mm liegen. Hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem


----------



## bike (11 September 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Der Extruder soll so bei 12m/min fördern, dabei sollen Stücke von 28mm geschnitten werden. So weit geht es auch, nur die Masse wird irgendwann etwas fester oder auch mal weicher je nach Umgebungstemperatur. Dadurch kommt es zu Geschwindigkeitsschwankungen am Auslass der Düse und die Stücke werden unterschiedlich. Wie könnte ich nun den Strang in der Länge vermessen, damit ich den Extruder nachregeln kann? Mir würde zB jedes 20. Stück vermessen reichen, da nicht alle Stücke untershiedlich sind, sondern erst nach einer Zeit werden die Stücke unterschiedlich zu den ersten usw.



Ich denke so bekAlgorythmen ommst das nicht hin.
Bei Extrudern muss doch nach Temperatur und Gegendruck, sprich dem Strom des Antriebs des  Extruders  geregelt werden.
Die Länge ist doch nur das Ergebnis.
Ich habe das mal gemacht, doch mit eigenen Hardwarereglern, da die Algorithmen sehr schwer in Formeln für die PLC zu verpacken sind.
Viele Firmen und Entwickler arbeiten an der ultimativen Lösung für solch ein Problem. 

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 September 2011)

Das Problem ist, das ist ein recht kleiner und einfacher Extruder. Wird mit einem G110 angetrieben (0,75kw). Also ohne Druck, Strom Messung usw.
Aus dem Extruder kommt eh nur Nougat  oder Trüffelmasse. Deshalb wollte ich den Extruder einfach nur ein bischen schneller oder langsamer fahren, je nach verhalten des Stranges. ich will ja auch nicht jeden Schnitt messen, sondern nur so jeden 20- 30 oder so. Und dann schauen ob sich der Strang ändert. Ist das denn mit meiner Idee überhaupt machbar mit dieser CPU? Wenn ja wie? Mit OB35 oder so? Wie kann ich möglichst recht genau diese Zeit ermitteln. Vom Messer vor Düse, bis Stück kommt in Lichtschranke, so ca 140ms.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2011)

Könnte in deinen Fall vielleicht das Gewicht ein Index für die Länge sein?
Und du irgendwie eine Möglichkeit schaffst um die Masse zu wiegen.


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Könnte in deinen Fall vielleicht das Gewicht ein Index für die Länge sein?
> Und du irgendwie eine Möglichkeit schaffst um die Masse zu wiegen.


Leider geht das nicht, direkt nach dem Schnitt ist ein kurzese Band und dann geht es ab in eine Pudertrommel. Die Stücke liegen auch sehr dicht bei einander, das Band zeiht sie etwa 10-15mm auseinander.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2011)

Vielleicht hin und Wieder eins nach den Schnitt ausschleusen.


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht hin und Wieder eins nach den Schnitt ausschleusen.


Danke für deine Ideen, werde ich morgen mal ansprechen. 
Was meinst du denn zu der Idee mit der Zeitmessung? Machbar? Wie? Weil das wäre zur Zeit die einfachste und natürlich günstigste.
Aber ich werde das mit dem Wiegen echt mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2011)

bist du den mit deinen 140ms pro 28mm sicher, ich glaube das wären 5,6ms. 

12000mm/min = 200mm/sec
das entspricht 0,2mm / ms

28mm x 0,2mm / ms = 5,6 ms

dann ist das ganze recht sportlich, für deine Steuerung, wenn sie noch was
anderes zu tun hat.


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> bist du den mit deinen 140ms pro 28mm sicher, ich glaube das wären 5,6ms.
> 
> 12000mm/min = 200mm/sec
> das entspricht 0,2mm / ms
> ...



??? Wenn ich 200mm in einer Sekunde habe, dann brauche ich doch für 28mm 0,14sek.

1000ms / 200mm * 28mm = 140ms   oder ist es schon zu spät für mich?


----------



## LargoD (11 September 2011)

Die Zeitmessung kannst Du mit dem entsprechenden Zeit-OB durchführen. Keine großen Programmteile in den Timer-Routinen, sondern nur Start- und Stop-Erkennung und hochzählen, dann sollte ein 2ms-Takt machbar sein. Die Auswertung und Korrektur des Extruders dann im zyklischen Programm.
Beachten:
- am Anfang des Timer-OB die PEBs mit dem Start- und Stop-Signal einlesen.
- die E/A-Baugruppen der Start- und Stop-Signale sollten schnell genug sein.

Gruß
Erich


----------



## LargoD (11 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 28mm x 0,2mm / ms = 5,6 ms


Die Formel passt schon von den Einheiten her nicht.
Das Resultat hätte als Einheit mm*mm/ms
Statt multiplizieren besser durch die Geschwindigkeit dividieren.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Boxy (12 September 2011)

Wie wäre die Messung mit einer Kamera zu machen?

Da würde es ja mehrere Möglichkeiten dann geben.


----------



## vollmi (12 September 2011)

Ich würde da eine Eingangskarte mit Prozessalarm nehmen (z.B. 321-7BH00-0AB0).
Mit dem Kontakt dann den Prozessalarm auslösen Zeitstempel aufzeichen, abfallende Flanke wieder Prozessalarm und wieder Zeitstempel. Genauer kriegt man das wohl nicht hin. Wenn du willst kannst du diesen Vorgang alle 2ms wiederholen. Die Berechnung würde ich dann auch gleich im Prozessalarm durchführen bei fallender Flanke.

Im Gegensatz zu einem Weckalarm ist der Prozessalarm nicht Zeitabhängig sondern Ereignisabhängig und darum natürlich wesentlich genauer.

mfG René


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich würde da eine Eingangskarte mit Prozessalarm nehmen (z.B. 321-7BH00-0AB0).
> Mit dem Kontakt dann den Prozessalarm auslösen Zeitstempel aufzeichen, abfallende Flanke wieder Prozessalarm und wieder Zeitstempel. Genauer kriegt man das wohl nicht hin.


 
Würde ich auch so machen.
Achte aber bei der Auswahl deiner Lichtschranke darauf, dass diese auch schnell genug ist.
Ausserdem schadet es nicht, wenn du die Lichtschranke mit geschirmter Leitung anfährst.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich würde da eine Eingangskarte mit Prozessalarm nehmen (z.B. 321-7BH00-0AB0).
> Mit dem Kontakt dann den Prozessalarm auslösen Zeitstempel aufzeichen, abfallende Flanke wieder Prozessalarm und wieder Zeitstempel. Genauer kriegt man das wohl nicht hin. Wenn du willst kannst du diesen Vorgang alle 2ms wiederholen. Die Berechnung würde ich dann auch gleich im Prozessalarm durchführen bei fallender Flanke.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu einem Weckalarm ist der Prozessalarm nicht Zeitabhängig sondern Ereignisabhängig und darum natürlich wesentlich genauer.
> ...


 
Hat die "C" Variante nicht Eingänge für Prozessalarm?


----------



## vollmi (12 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hat die "C" Variante nicht Eingänge für Prozessalarm?



Hat sie wenn man die Eingänge der CPU nimmt kann man diese dem Prozessalarm zuordnen.

mfG René


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 September 2011)

Hallo Nordischer,
ist eine interessante Aufgabe.
Ich würde ggf. so daran gehen :
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe hast du einen Inkrementalgeber an dem Förderband und eine Lichtschranke, die den Spalt zwischen 2 Riegeln erkennen kann. Du könntest nun ein OB35-Programm erstellen mit einem schnellen Zyklus (z.B. die schon genannten 2 ms) und darin die Vermessung jedes Riegels machen. Werden die Riegel tendenziell keiner dann muss du langsamer werden, werden sie größer dann schneller. Du mußt dir also die erfassten Längenwerte merken und schauen, ob sie insgesamt "weglaufen". Das ist im Grunde ein spezieller Regel-Baustein.
Die Frage, die sich mir hier natürlich auch stellt, sit ob die vorhandene CPU das leisten kann - aus dem Gefühl heraus würde ich hier "Nein" sagen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Longbow (12 September 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich mir hier natürlich auch stellt, sit ob die vorhandene CPU das leisten kann - aus dem Gefühl heraus würde ich hier "Nein" sagen.
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Man könnte  die genaue zeitliche Messung der Impulse der Lichtschranke auch auf eine dezentral (Profibus DP) angebundene digitale Eingangsscheibe auslagern, die den Zeitpunkt mehrere Lichtschrankenimpulse auf 1µs (0,001ms) genau speichern kann und die Ergebnisse dann dem Regelbaustein auf der SPS zuführen. Hierzu würden sich die VIPA SLIO ETS- oder Zähler-Baugruppen oder die SIEMENS ET200s Zählerbaugruppen eignen.


----------



## Nordischerjung (12 September 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Nordischer,
> ist eine interessante Aufgabe.
> Ich würde ggf. so daran gehen :
> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe hast du einen Inkrementalgeber an dem Förderband und eine Lichtschranke, die den Spalt zwischen 2 Riegeln erkennen kann. Du könntest nun ein OB35-Programm erstellen mit einem schnellen Zyklus (z.B. die schon genannten 2 ms) und darin die Vermessung jedes Riegels machen. Werden die Riegel tendenziell keiner dann muss du langsamer werden, werden sie größer dann schneller. Du mußt dir also die erfassten Längenwerte merken und schauen, ob sie insgesamt "weglaufen". Das ist im Grunde ein spezieller Regel-Baustein.
> ...


Hallo larry,

hast du leider nicht richtig verstanden, da ich kein Geber am Band habe. Das Band hat damit erstmal eh nichts zu tun, da die Stücke auf diesen nur abgelegt werden und es schneller läuft als der Extruder, um eine Lücke zu bekommen. Der Schnitt ist genau an der Düse, also vor dem Band.

Das mit dem Prozessalarm ist ne gute Idee, die werde ich mal weiter verfogen.Gab es nicht auch ein Baustein um die Diverens zweier Zeiten auszurechnen?


----------



## vollmi (12 September 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Das mit dem Prozessalarm ist ne gute Idee, die werde ich mal weiter verfogen.Gab es nicht auch ein Baustein um die Diverens zweier Zeiten auszurechnen?



Rechne das lieber selber ohne andere Bausteine, auf das nötigste reduzieren. Es reicht wohl bei deiner Rechnung Byte 5+6+7 der OB40 Aufrufszeit zu verrechnen. Nicht mit unnötigen Operationen Zeit vergeuden. Bedenke der Prozessalarm unterbricht dein Programm, wenn der 10 mal in einem Zyklus aufgerufen wird und jedesmal einige Millisek. braucht um abgearbeitet zu werden kann das üble Auswirkungen auf deine Zykluszeit haben.

mfG René


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 September 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Hallo larry,
> 
> hast du leider nicht richtig verstanden, da ich kein Geber am Band habe. Das Band hat damit erstmal eh nichts zu tun, da die Stücke auf diesen nur abgelegt werden und es schneller läuft als der Extruder, um eine Lücke zu bekommen. Der Schnitt ist genau an der Düse, also vor dem Band.



Schade ... wäre ein guter Ansatz gewesen um die Länge der Teile auszumessen. Dann würde ich es aber immer noch nicht über den Prozessalarm regeln, sondern die Zeit zwischen "steigende Flanke Lichtschranke" bis  "fallende Flanke Lichtschranke" messen. Damit kommst du bei konstanter Fördergeschwindigkeit im Grunde auch auf eine Längenmessung. Aber auch dafür gibt es nichts Fertiges ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Nordischerjung (12 September 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Schade ... wäre ein guter Ansatz gewesen um die Länge der Teile auszumessen. Dann würde ich es aber immer noch nicht über den Prozessalarm regeln, sondern die Zeit zwischen "steigende Flanke Lichtschranke" bis  "fallende Flanke Lichtschranke" messen.




So geht es auch nicht, da mein Startsignal zum Messen, das Signal ist, dass das Messer vor der Düse ist (Signal muss dann vom Servo kommen, ist per Parallelinterface angeschlossen). Das Stopsignal zum Messen ist dann die Lichtschranke, die in einer festen Entfernung montiert ist.


----------



## LargoD (12 September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Rechne das lieber selber ohne andere Bausteine, auf das nötigste reduzieren.


Zustimmung, vor allem wegen der (schwachen?) CPU





vollmi schrieb:


> Bedenke der Prozessalarm unterbricht dein Programm, wenn der 10 mal in einem Zyklus aufgerufen wird und jedesmal einige Millisek. braucht um abgearbeitet zu werden kann das üble Auswirkungen auf deine Zykluszeit haben.


Nein, der Vorteil eines Prozess-Alarms ist ja gerade, dass der OB nur dann aufgerufen wird, wenn es was zu tun gibt. Wenn also das passiert, was Du beschreibst, hat man das falsche Signal zum Auslösen der Prozess-Alarms benutzt. Bei richtiger Anwendung wird es also nur zwei Prozess-Alame pro Schokoriegel geben, einmal Messer, einmal Lichtschranke.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## bike (12 September 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> :grin:
> 
> So geht es auch nicht, da mein Startsignal zum Messen, das Signal ist,  dass das Messer vor der Düse ist (Signal muss dann vom Servo kommen, ist  per Parallelinterface angeschlossen). Das Stopsignal zum Messen ist  dann die Lichtschranke, die in einer festen Entfernung montiert  ist.


 
 Und das Signal zu duplizieren, z.B  mit einem Optokoppler? 
 Dann hast du das Startsignal und von der Lichtschranke das Ende.
 Ich  verstehe nicht ganz wie der Vorgang jetzt läuft. 
Die Lichtschranke gibt das Signal zum Abschneiden, oder wie genau funktioniert dies?
Wenn dem so ist, dann hast du doch immer die selbe Länge.

Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann solltest du versuchen zu steuern mit Lichtschranken und dich nicht auf irgendwelche Zeiten verlassen.


bike


----------



## vollmi (12 September 2011)

LargoD schrieb:


> Nein, der Vorteil eines Prozess-Alarms ist ja gerade, dass der OB nur dann aufgerufen wird, wenn es was zu tun gibt. Wenn also das passiert, was Du beschreibst, hat man das falsche Signal zum Auslösen der Prozess-Alarms benutzt.



Ich habe das so verstanden, dass da ziemlich viele Schokoriegel kommen, die Lichtschranke also relativ oft unterbrochen wird, 
Und wenn man nur jedes 10. Mal rechnen will muss man das abfangen und 9 Mal direkt aus dem ProzessalarmOB ausspringen bevor man wieder rechnet. Darum meinte ich.

Aber eben, viele Wege führen nach Rom aber hier sehe ich noch keinen Grund eine grössere CPU einzusetzen.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2011)

Könntest du den nicht stirnseitig vor der Düse mit einen messenden Laser-
lichttaster messen und da Gut seitlich wegstoßen?


----------



## LargoD (12 September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber eben, viele Wege führen nach Rom aber hier sehe ich noch keinen Grund eine grössere CPU einzusetzen.


Ich auch nicht, zumal wir hier über Taktzeiten von ca 140ms reden, da wird ein SPS-Zyklus wohl kaum 10 mal unterbrochen.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Nordischerjung (12 September 2011)

Also nochmal,

der Strang kommt mit einer Geschwindigkeit aus dem Extruder, die ich verstellen kann, um die Länge des Stückes zu bestimmen.
Das Messer dreht sich kontinuierlich (die Geschwindigkeit kann man auch verstellen, dadurch kann man die Länge natürlich auch beeinflussen)
Massgeblich ist aber der Extruder.
Das mit der Lichtschranke ist nur meine Idee.
Die Lichtschranke sitzt nun 25mm von der Düse entfernt. (als Beispiel )
Wenn das Messer genau vor der Düse ist, speicher ich den 1. Zeitstempel.
Ist das gerade geschnittene Anfangsstück an der Lichtschranke angekommen: 2. Zeitstempel. Nun hab ich die Zeit, die dieses Teil für 25mm braucht. 
Dieses vergleiche ich mit den anderen Messungen oder  ich weiß ja auch wie schnell der Extruder sich dreht und was dort raus kommen soll. Bin halt noch am grübeln.

OB40 ist erstmal ne sehr gute idee, ich will diese Messung ja auch nur alle 5-10 sekunden oder so machen.


----------



## SoftMachine (12 September 2011)

Hallo, mal ne´Idee:

wie wärs damit, den (Programmier-)Aufwand der Längenmessung einem Smartsensor (elovis, keyence, omron...) zu überlassen?

das Ganze ist auch noch unabhängig von Längeneinstellungen, Zykluszeit und Berechnungen in der SPS, der Sensor liefert eigentlich das Ergebnis der Längenmessung, z.B. über Profibus zu deiner 314C-2DP.

Lediglich zyklisches Auslesen der vom Smartsensor gemessenen Länge und damit dann die Extruderdrehzahl + oder - verstellen.

Hier der Link:
Längenmessung mit µSPEED smartsensor:
µSPEED smartsensor wird über einen 24V Anschluss versorgt und liefert direkt Längen- oder Geschwindigkeitsdaten bzw. Pulse über eine RS485/ RS422 Schnittstelle
http://www.elovis.de/de/produkte/produkt_1/uspeed.html

Gruss


----------



## Nordischerjung (13 September 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ne´Idee:
> 
> wie wärs damit, den (Programmier-)Aufwand der Längenmessung einem Smartsensor (elovis, keyence, omron...) zu überlassen?
> 
> ...


Danke für die Idee, klingt erstmal sehr gut. Wir müssen erstmal sehen ob wir den irgendwo verbauen können, da über dem Messer natürlich ne Haube ist und dort nicht allzu viel platz ist.


----------



## PN/DP (13 September 2011)

Hallo Nordischerjung,

mit den technologischen Funktionen der integrierten Peripherie der CPUs 31xC kann man unabhängig von der OB1-Zykluszeit die Zeitdauer eines 1-Signals mit einer Auflösung von z.B. 0,5ms messen, z.B. so:
* mit Kanal 1 per Pulsweitenmodulation ein Dauersignal 2kHz erzeugen
* den Digitalausgang des Kanal 1 (A124.1) mit dem Zähleingang des Kanal 0 (E124.0) verbinden
* Kanal 0 auf eine Zähl-Betriebsart mit Hardware-Tor einstellen
* am HW-Tor von Kanal 0 (E124.2) das zu messende Signal anschließen (z.B. eine dunkelschaltende Lichtschranke) 
Soll die Zeit zwischen 2 verschiedenen Signalen gemessen werden, dann müßten die 2 Signale jeweils einen Prozeßalarm auslösen, in denen einfach nur der Zählerstand des Kanal 0 ausgelesen wird. Der Zähler zählt dann kontinuierlich ohne Tor.

Doch leider kannst Du ja nicht Deine Stücke nach dem Schnitt vermessen.
Deshalb eine andere Idee, für die keine Zeitmessung benötigt wird:

Das Messer dreht sich kontinuierlich.
Eine (verschiebbare) Lichtschranke erfasst das vordere Ende des herausgepressten Stranges, idealerweise 28mm vor der Schnitt-Stelle.
Wenn im Moment des Schnittes die Lichtschranke unterbrochen ist, dann ist das Stück zu lang und die Drehzahl des Messers muß erhöht werden. Wenn im Moment des Schnittes die Lichtschranke nicht unterbrochen ist, dann ist das Stück zu kurz und die Drehzahl des Messers muß verringert werden.
Durch dieses einfache 1-Punkt-Regelverfahren wird die Länge der Stücke natürlich etwas um die Soll-Länge schwanken. Wenn die resultierende Schwankung zu groß ist, dann könnte man die Regelung auf eine 2-Punkt-Regelung erweitern, entweder durch 2 Lichtschranken im Abstand von vielleicht 1 mm oder das Messer meldet 2 Positionen: eine direkt beim Schnitt und eine etwas vorher.

Harald


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 September 2011)

@Nordischer:
Egal wo du die Lichtschranke hinbaust ... wenn du sie so montierst, dass sie bei "Schokoriegel da" schaltet und bei "kein Schokoriegel da" nicht schaltet und dein Förderband mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit fährt / fördert dann kannst du mit eben dieser LS den Schokoriegel vermessen - dafür brauchst du dann auch nicht den "Impuls" vom Messer.

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde ... viele Wege führen nach Rom.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lupo (13 September 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> dann kannst du mit eben dieser LS den Schokoriegel vermessen



Das wäre auch meine Idee.
Und in der Zeit, wo die Lichtschranke den Riegel erkennt die OB35-Durchläufe zählen - damit hätte man dann relativ einfach und recht präzise die Länge des Riegels, immer vorausgesetzt die Fördergeschwindigkeit ist konstant !


----------



## Nordischerjung (13 September 2011)

Danke erst einmal für die ganzen Ideen,
ich habe euch mal 2 Bilder angehängt, sind aus einem Video rausgeschnitten, damit man sich mal ein Bild machen kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2011)

das sieht ja garnicht so lecker aus, kann man das wirklich essen


----------



## Nordischerjung (13 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das sieht ja garnicht so lecker aus, kann man das wirklich essen


Schmeckt gut, das kommt noch in eine Pudertrommel mit Schokostreusel oder Kokosnusraspeln etc.


----------



## vollmi (13 September 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Schmeckt gut, das kommt noch in eine Pudertrommel mit Schokostreusel oder Kokosnusraspeln etc.



Einmal ne Runde ans Forum liefern. Für die Forumsteilnehmer und -helfer!


----------



## Proxy (13 September 2011)

Hi,

wie sieht den das Abschneiden aus? Dreht sich da ein Messer dauerhaft oder gibt der Servo nur einen Schnitt wenn du sagst jetzt schneiden?

Wenn du den Servo sagst schneiden, wieso lässt du ihn nicht über einen Schnellen Eingang, den fast jeder Servoumrichter hat, den Schnitt steuern?
Also dann ist dein Problem mit Zykluszeiten gelöst von der CPU. Wenn ich lese das du einen G110 als Extruder hast, was ist dein Schneidemotor/-umrichter?


----------



## Nordischerjung (13 September 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie sieht den das Abschneiden aus? Dreht sich da ein Messer dauerhaft oder gibt der Servo nur einen Schnitt wenn du sagst jetzt schneiden?
> 
> ...


Steht schon im ersten Post, das Messer dreht sich kontinuierlich. Angertrieben durch ein Bosch Servo mit Parallelinterface.
Das was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, sit Marzipan. Das nehmen wir immer für Versuchszwecke. Von daher stimmt mein letzter Beitrag nicht ganz 


> Schmeckt gut, das kommt noch in eine Pudertrommel mit Schokostreusel oder Kokosnusraspeln etc.



@ Larry
ich kann das band nicht zur Auswertung nehmen, da die Stücke irgendwie aufs Band fallen und sich dabei auch quer verdrehen, so dass die Länge dann nicht richtig ermittelt werden kann, die Idee hate ich auch schon.


----------



## Proxy (13 September 2011)

Wieso gibst du den Analogwert nicht an den Umrichter damit er sich schneller oder langsamer Dreht. 

Als Analogwertgeber würde ich sowas hier nehmen:
http://www.keyence.de/products/measure/micrometer/ig/ig.php
Damit kannst du die länge eines teiles genau bestimmen und er gibt dir ein Analogsignal herraus. Bei Keyence kannst du dir so ein Teil meist zum test ausleihen, wenns geht bezahlst du wenn nicht naja dann zurück.


----------



## Nordischerjung (13 September 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Wieso gibst du den Analogwert nicht an den Umrichter damit er sich schneller oder langsamer Dreht.
> 
> Als Analogwertgeber würde ich sowas hier nehmen:
> http://www.keyence.de/products/measure/micrometer/ig/ig.php
> Damit kannst du die länge eines teiles genau bestimmen und er gibt dir ein Analogsignal herraus. Bei Keyence kannst du dir so ein Teil meist zum test ausleihen, wenns geht bezahlst du wenn nicht naja dann zurück.



danke, so etwas hatte SoftMachine auch schon geschrieben.

Wir sind gerade am prüfen, wie wir das Ding einsetzen können. Muss morgen mal ein bischen telefonieren 



SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo, mal ne´Idee:
> 
> wie wärs damit, den (Programmier-)Aufwand der Längenmessung einem Smartsensor (elovis, keyence, omron...) zu überlassen?
> 
> ...


----------



## SoftMachine (13 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen !

viel Erfolg !!


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 September 2011)

Naja ... wenn es so aussieht, wie in deinem 2. Bild, dann wird es für jedes System schwer (bis unmöglich ???). Ich denke auch mal, dass eine wie auch immer geartete Kamera-Auswertung da an ihre Grenzen stossen wird ...


----------



## Nordischerjung (14 September 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Naja ... wenn es so aussieht, wie in deinem 2. Bild, dann wird es für jedes System schwer (bis unmöglich ???). Ich denke auch mal, dass eine wie auch immer geartete Kamera-Auswertung da an ihre Grenzen stossen wird ...


Da hast du vollkommen recht, das war aber ganz am Anfang jetzt sieht es schon viel besser aus.
Ich ahbe heute ein gesprech mit denen von Elovis gehabt. Die könnten die Messung schon machen, NUR kostet das fast eine 5-Stellige Summe 
Wir werden jetzt wohl versuchen die Stücke gerade aufs Band zu bekomme und dann mit Drehgeber, Lichtschranke zu arbeiten. Der Kunde würden dann auch gleich falsche Stücke ausschleusen wollen. (Kundenwünsche eben )


----------



## bike (14 September 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Wir werden jetzt wohl versuchen die Stücke gerade aufs Band zu bekomme und dann mit Drehgeber, Lichtschranke zu arbeiten. Der Kunde würden dann auch gleich falsche Stücke ausschleusen wollen. (Kundenwünsche eben )



Geht es nicht von und über das Gewicht? Ich denke der Kunde will und muss das Gewicht erreichen nicht nur die Länge.
Vielleicht ist dies ein anderer Ansatz 

bike


----------



## Nordischerjung (14 September 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Geht es nicht von und über das Gewicht? Ich denke der Kunde will und muss das Gewicht erreichen nicht nur die Länge.
> Vielleicht ist dies ein anderer Ansatz
> 
> bike


Das Gewicht hat er wenn die Stücke gleich sind, da der Strangdurchmesser sich eigentlich nicht ändert


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2011)

Aber du könntest doch über das Gewicht regeln, ist es leichter wird das
Stück doch sehr wahrscheinlich kürzer sein.


----------



## bike (15 September 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Das Gewicht hat er wenn die Stücke gleich sind, da der Strangdurchmesser sich eigentlich nicht ändert



Das war ja die Frage.
Wenn du nicht auf Schönheit der Teile sondern über DMS auf das Gewicht schaust und steuerst, tust du dir doch leichter.

Viel Erfolg 


bike


----------



## Nordischerjung (15 September 2011)

Nur wie soll ich bei der Geschwindigkeit ne Waage dazwischen bekommen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2011)

Vielleicht nicht dazwischen sondern daneben, du willst
doch sowieso nicht jedes Teil erfassen. Also 
jedes 10'te Teil ausschleusen, wiegen und dann
Essen (oder wieder einschleusen).


----------



## Nordischerjung (15 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht dazwischen sondern daneben, du willst
> doch sowieso nicht jedes Teil erfassen. Also
> jedes 10'te Teil ausschleusen, wiegen und dann
> Essen (oder wieder einschleusen).



Das stimmt, aber es hat sich seid gestern doch etwas verändert, denn der Kunde wünscht zusätzlich 



Nordischerjung schrieb:


> .... Der Kunde würden dann  auch gleich falsche Stücke ausschleusen wollen. (Kundenwünsche eben )



deswegen wohl mit Drehgeber und Lichtschranke


----------

